# Straight or Side on shooting?



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Just as I was starting to consistantly hit things, I've pinched a nerve in my neck and can no longer look left,
which you obviously do if standing sideways and holding the sling in your left hand. So my question is... does anyone else shoot straight on? heheh and forget about suggesting trying my right hand, I did, and it's just not going to happen.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Haha i got a cracked rib from kick boxing on Sunday, plus me frame hand split me.rude finger from a nasty slap, so.I tried the other Alternetives with no success! Prob a wee.bit of practise may of helped, but Im stuck in me ways and won't change for nothing! Even a rib! Cheers mate hope ya get better, Ben


----------



## MIGUELITO (Oct 21, 2011)

Good morning, wombat i have practiced with a technique where you stand in front of the target. Then you lift your arms in front of your head and pull your slingshot and turn your waist towards the side of your draw to a locking point for the draw this is part of the form for archers. It is highly used by Korean recurve archers and is just as good, its a matter of practice. And try some swimming that will help, i promise you will be back. Study some recurve archers with this technique I am shure it will help.
Have a good, one take care...


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

wombat, I do not use just one anchor point. It all depends on what I want to practice. Anchoring at the ear, cheek bone, jaw bone, or the shoulder are my most practiced anchors.

After reading your post, I went outside and tried two other anchors. One with the pouch pulled to the top button on my shirt, with the slingshot held in front of my body, and the second anchor with the pouch touching my belt at my side ( sort of underhand butterfly). Both of these positions held the slingshot in front of my body, with my body square to the target.

Anchoriing at the top button on my shirt wasn't too difficult and within ten shots I was hitting my target. The underhand butterfly is going to take more practice obtaining a sight picture.

I hope your neck heals quickly and you become more comfortable. A pain in the neck can be a pain in the neck.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

I had injured muscles in my neck last year....doing Japanese-style archery (Kyudo) of all things....so I sympathize with an injured neck! A few months back, a friend and I were target plinking with slingshots and we were semi-joking about "Ninja shooting", as we called it. We took a martial arts "front stance", facing straight on to the target, and found that although it felt weird if comparison to usual side stance, it worked well. I had to get used to the feeling of bringing my fork hand a bit across my centerline (i'm left eye dominant but right handed), but it worked well!

Another version of "ninja shooting" we messed around with, was kneeling on one knee and other knee up), while facing straight on to target or stance slightly angled away but head still straight on. Fun day.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have shot semi front facing. Facing straight forward would be difficult to get a full draw I would think ..


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

MIGUELITO said:


> GOOD MORNING, WOMBAT I HAVE PRACTICED WITH A TECHNIQUE WHERE YOU STAND IN FRONT OF THE TARGET. THEN YOU LIFT YOUR ARMS IN FRONT OF YOUR HEAD AND PULL YOUR SLINGSHOT AND TURN YOUR WAIST TOWARDS THE SIDE OF YOUR DRAW TO A LOCKING POINT FOR THE DRAW THIS IS PART OF THE FORM FOR ARCHERS. IT IS HIGHLY USED BY KOREAN RECURVE ARCHERS AND IS JUST AS GOOD, ITS A MATTER OF PRACTICE. AND TRY SOME SWIMMING THAT WILL HELP, I PROMISE YOU WILL BE BACK. STUDY SOME RECURVE ARCHERS WITH THIS TECHNIQUE I AM SHURE IT WILL HELP.
> HAVE A GOOD, ONE TAKE CARE...


no one likes a shouter , turn off the caps plz next time


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Wombat,

I stand at a 45 degree angle when anchoring under my eye... ala Philly style. My draw shortens from 30" to 28" but it's a fun style to shoot with and might work for your injury. You could likely turn more towards your target and still shoot well. Do search for Philly's shooting videos.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

_thanks for the advice guys.... and gals. I didn't realize until I paid more attention to how I was standing, but it's seems like I've been a 45 degree kinda guy. I think with a bit of practice standing straight on can be done. the main problem seems to be one of balance more then anything. I can still use the same anchor point, the only other problem seems to be keeping the left arm in the same spot, it seems to wander around!! oh well, i'll see how i go. ;p_


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I like both!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Of course you will not get quite as long a draw if you are facing your target as you would if you were turned sideways ... face on you lose the width of your body when you draw. And for me a straight on draw is much less stable because my shoulder joint tends to let my arm waver more than if my arm is pointing out to my side. But I suppose as with most things, it is a question of practice and what you get used to.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Sideways, always sideways.. How else can I power draw, er do a near butterfly draw..


----------



## me :-B (Oct 22, 2011)

straight


----------

